# Barking Nonstop in Xpen



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

I usually work from home 2-3 days a week during the week and when I am gone at work, I keep Dutch in his x-pen. If no one was home and it was quiet, he would go to sleep, but the problem I am having is that we have a Nanny for my twins who is home most of the day Mon - Friday. Basically...if Dutch knows someone is home, he barks to be let out of the x-pen.

If I am working from home, I keep Dutch out most of the day with me or the Nanny, but when I leave to go to work, he goes in his x-pen. I don't expect the Nanny to have to watch the twins AND the puppy all day, so the x-pen seemed like a great way to make everyone happy. She takes him out when they are downstairs, but when they go upstairs (where the twins playroom and room is), he goes back in the x-pen as we don't like having him upstairs (all carpet).

Until he is potty trainined and we can trust him out longer, I have to keep him in that x-pen when he can't be watched, so is there a way to help him from feeling secluded when he knows someone is home? He has plenty of toys, his food/water and a pee pee pad (which he is very good at using).


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you get another xpen (smaller if need be for space) and put it upstairs? That way he can go up with the Nanny as well.

I was a nanny for 12 years  I was always more than happy to keep pets company. I wouldn't spend much time with them unless it was nap time, but I would happily move a tiny puppy up and down stairs so they wouldn't bark all the time.

I'm sure your Nanny would be fine with it if it means he won't bark all day LOL

Just a thought 


If not - you might want to try Crate Games (a dvd) with him with the xpen.... might help.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Tori's suggestions are good. 

They are so dang cute but at the same time they can be little monsters. If I am out on the deck with out my gang I have to sneak out the front door and go around to the back so they don't know I am out there, otherwise non stop barking for hours. If it is too hot, I don't let them out.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Yes, I just bought on Amazon one of the pop up play pens. I think that will help the nanny, this way he can be upstairs with them, but I don't have to worrry about pee pee mess on my carpet and she doesn't have to worry about watching him 24/7. 

I didn't think about doing crate games for the xpen. I debated doing it for the crate (that he sleeps in at night), but he doesn't fight that. He sleeps just fine as long as he can see me.

I will see how the pop up play yard goes. Hopefully he will get more used to being in the pen for a couple hours here and there. It's not too often, but sometimes, I just HAVE to get some work done (or I am not there).


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I don't think having another xpen upstairs will work if he always barks in his xpen whenever he knows people are home. He will just bark upstairs in the new xpen knowing the nanny and kids are there.

Rocky used to do that also. I put all his favorite toys in his xpen (chewies also) and either turned on a radio or tv and he stopped.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It sounds like if he is in the same room with them he isn't barking....

Which is why I suggested another xpen. Until he is older and gets used to the xpen, he may just need to see other people.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Ok B)


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We've had Kayla for about a week and a half. She barked non-stop last week in her x-pen, but now, she's learned that it's OK to sleep/nap and she actually doesn't bark and is quiet for long periods now. We started right away to put her in the x-pen -- at first starting for short periods and building up. We met with a dog trainer this week, and he confirmed that it is good to have them in the x-pen, even if you are home as it teaches them to be alone without you, even if you are in the house.

It's tough. At the end of last week, we left her in the x-pen for 4 hours, and she barked non-stop! Now, she's fine and when we come back to the x-pen, she sits still and is quiet until we let her out.


----------

